# HCC Risk Adjustment Specialist



## lauramstorrs (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings!
I am interested in HCC Risk Adjustment Auditing position in which I can work from home with some travel as well. I have 4 years experience in Risk Adjustment chart auditing and data mining. I have attached my resume' for your review. 
Thank you!
Laura Smith, CPC, CPC-I


----------

